# Umstieg von kubikes 16" auf 20" small sinnvoll?



## _ynnov_ (26. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
meine Tochter wird dieses Jahr 4. Sie radelt seit letztem Jahr auf einem kubikes 16 mit Automatix, auf dem sie das Fahren auch gelernt hat. Sie liebt ihr Fahrrad heiß und innig und ist letztes Jahr gleich mal eine Fahrradtour mit 9 km gefahren - damit habe ich gar nicht gerechnet.  
Jetzt haben wir kürzlich den ersten Fahrradausflug für dieses Jahr gemacht. Papa fuhr voraus, da wollte sie natürlich mithalten und hat gestrampelt was das Zeug hält... "Papa, ich kann nicht so schnell, mach mal langsamer".
Sie ist für ihr Alter recht groß und irgendwie wirkt sie schon recht groß für das Fahrrad, ich kann ihr aber den Sattel noch nicht viel weiter hochstellen, weil sie dann nicht mehr sicher ist, von dem her würde ich sagen, das Rad passt für diesen Sommer noch... es würde aber vermutlich auch schon ein kleines 20" passen.
Ich möchte, dass sie den Spaß am Radeln beibehält, den sie jetzt hat. Für mich stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob es sinnvoll wäre, diesen Sommer auf ein 20" small, z.B. kubikes oder kania, umzusteigen, damit sie leichter mitkommt? Generell werden ja inzwischen immer wieder die kleinen Rahmen empfohlen. Bedenken habe ich aber mit der Schaltung - wenn sie das überfordert, nimmts vielleicht den Spaß.
Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen? 
Danke schon mal!
Viele Grüße aus dem Allgäu
_ynnov_


----------



## delphi1507 (26. März 2018)

Meine kommt mit einer Grippshift gut klar, anfangs musste man sie an das schalten erinnern mittlerweile klappt das meist ohne Erinnerung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Humankapital (27. März 2018)

Hi,
habe gerade genau diesen Wechsel vollzogen. Allerdings auf das 20L. Mein Sohn hatte seit er dreieinhalb war das Kubike 16 mit der Automatix gefahren. Nach 2 Jahren war es nun langsam zu klein (allerdings noch vernünftig fahrbar).
Bin bei der Auswahl des 20“ nach der Größentabelle von Kubikes gegangen. Mein Großer ist 1,12 m mit einer Innenbeinlänge von 50 cm (=Kubike 20l). Passt super (zum sicher stehen muss er allerdings zurzeit noch nach vorn vom Sattel). Die Schaltung (8-Gang Gripshift) wurde nach kurzer Eingewöhnung gut verwendet.
Du solltest da nach der Größe (Innenbeinlänge) Deiner Tochter gehen, das hat bei meinem Sohn bei den Kubikes gut gepasst.
Wenn das Kubike 16 jetzt für sie schon unfahrbar zu klein ist, würde ich nicht das 20S nehmen, da kaufst Du dann zeitnah das nächst größere. Den Größen nach zu urteilen kann das 20L eigentlich nahtlos an das 16er verwendet werden (hat sich zumindest bei meinem Sohn bestätigt).


----------



## taroosan (27. März 2018)

Hallo,
meiner ist auch früh auf 20 Zoll - in unseren Fall auf Hotpepper umgestiegen. Ging ab 47 cm Innenbeinlänge. 
Steht gerade eins im Bikemarkt(weder verwandt noch verschwägert).
Gripshift braucht etwas Gewöhnung hat aber gefunzt. Bei mir gab es auch die Erinnerung zum schalten. Ging aber super.


----------



## _ynnov_ (27. März 2018)

Hallo, 

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!

@Humankapital: unfahrbar klein ist das Rad noch nicht. Aktuell ist sie 109cm mit 46,5cm Innenbeinlänge, das wären genau die Maße für ein 20S. Seid ihr mit dem 16" im zweiten Jahr bei Radtouren noch gut klar gekommen? Wenn ich ihr aktuell zuschaue, habe ich die Befürchtung, dass sie früher schlapp macht, weil sie so strampelt und sonst eigentlich weiter kommen würde.

Die Frage ist, ob es besser ist, gleich umzusteigen und dann anschließend quasi wieder auf ein 24S oder noch ein Jahr mit dem 16" zu fahren und wie ihr dann auf 20L umzusteigen, wobei wir dann im Anschluss wohl auch wieder bei 24L wären, oder? (So hatte ich es mir letztes Jahr eigentlich überlegt). Ich habe inzwischen aber schon öfter gelesen, dass die Kleinen mit den kleinen Rahmen sicherer fahren. Das und die Überlegung, dass sie mit einem größeren Rad dem Papa vielleicht besser hinterherkommt, hat mich auf den Gedanken gebracht. Theoretisch könnte ich den Sommer kommen lassen und dann spontan reagieren. Ich nutze große Anschaffungen aber gern für den Geburtstag und der ist Anfang Mai. Bei der aktuellen Preisstabilität der Räder würde ich es in Kauf nehmen, in Summe über die Zeit evtl. eins mehr anzuschaffen. Aktuell gäbe es in der Nähe ein gebrauchtes Kania Twenty Small in grün, die kubikes 20S sind gebraucht noch sehr rar.

@taroosan: Danke für den Tipp! Geht leider nicht. Wenn das neue Rad nicht grün ist, steigt sie nicht um ;-). Wie alt war deiner, als er die Schaltung bekommen hat? Sie wird jetzt halt erst 4.

Viele Grüße
_ynnov_


----------



## Humankapital (28. März 2018)

Hallo _ynnov_ ,

mit den Touren verhält es sich eher so, dass ich meist mit ihm in das nächste Forstgebiet bin und dort dann die Dünen hoch und runter. Da kommen dann die km zusammen, mit eher wenig „Geschwindigkeitspassagen“.
Aber ja, ich muss Dir Recht geben, dass auf ebenen Transferstrecken langsam gefahren werden musste, damit er hinterher kommt. Das lag aber eher an der 2-Gang Automatix als am Rad an sich. Selbst im „schweren“ Gang musste mein Sohn recht schnell treten um Geschwindigkeit zu machen.
Das ging jetzt erst mit der Schaltung besser.

Evtl. denke ich mal heute Abend daran zu testen, wie weit die Sattelstütze im 20L noch versenkbar ist. Momentan ist sie noch so weit draußen, wie auf den Netzbildern.
Wenn die noch versenkbar ist, sollte das mir 46,5 cm Innenbeinlänge auch passen ansonsten wird es eng.
Von Deinen Schilderungen denke ich aber, dass es eher davon abhängt ob Du tatsächlich bereit bist ggf. kurz hintereinander zwei Räder zu kaufen.
Denn die kleinen schießen in dem Alter in die Höhe wie Unkraut


----------



## taroosan (28. März 2018)

Hallo,
meiner hat es zum 5. Geburtstag bekommen. Hat größenmäßig gerade gepasst. 

Wenn die Größe reicht, hat sie auch die Kraft zum schalten - muss halt vielleicht bei einem gebrauchten Rad leichtgängig gemacht werden. Gerade Züge und so halt.
Das mit dem Schaltverständnis kommt irgendwann von selbst.  Wir haben am Anfang ganz wenig geschalten. War trotzdem für längere Touren top. Später über Zahlen den Gang angesagt. Kannst ja Farbpunkte auf die Zahlen machen und dann die Farbe ansagen. 

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall auf 20s nehmen. Ein Plan für die nächsten Jahre passt irgendwie nie richtig.


----------



## KIV (31. März 2018)

+1
Ich würde auch möglichst eine Serie mit 'small' Rahmen starten.


----------



## Humankapital (2. April 2018)

So, habe es getestet, die Sattelstütze geht bis zum Anschlag der Sattelbefestigung abzusenken.
Zum Vergleich: Mein Großer mit 50 cm Innenbeinlänge fährt sie bereits mit 6cm Auszug [=Hacken auf Pedale und Bein knapp durchgestreckt in tiefster Stellung]. Also sollten 46,5 cm Innenbeinlänge klappen. Ob die restlichen Rahmengeometrien zur Körpergröße und Armlänge passen würden, ist eine andere Sache...
Noch frohe Ostern.


----------



## Flo_Odw. (21. Juni 2018)

Möchte auch meine/unsere Erfahrung teilen. Mein Großer ist jetzt fünfeinhalb, ca.116cm mit Beinlänge 53cm. Er fuhr bis vor 4 Wochen das 16“. Es war aber wirklich zu knapp geworden jetzt. Hatte bei der Sattelhöhe langsam Angst, dass er mal die Rolle vorwärts macht.
Das 20L (vorher Schreibfehler 24L) passt direkt perfekt als Nachfolger. Er liebt es. Hab ihm schon ein neues Schaltwerk gespendet, ein RR Shimano 105, das ist deutlich kürzer als das originale Microshift.
Ich würde die Zwischengröße 20S nicht kaufen, auch wenn der Pimpf erst 105cm ist und 46cm BL hat. Mit der Größe passt man noch prima auf das 16". Vielleicht nach 3 Monate warten, dann aber aufs 20L wechseln. Das "hält" dann länger und 20L geht direkt mit Überdeckung von der Beinlänge ins 24L über. 20S geht von der Beinlänge nämlich nicht direkt in 24S über.


----------



## KIV (21. Juni 2018)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> Möchte auch meine/unsere Erfahrung teilen. Mein Großer ist jetzt fünfeinhalb, ca.116cm mit Beinlänge 53cm. Er fuhr bis vor 4 Wochen das 16“. Es war aber wirklich zu knapp geworden jetzt. Hatte bei der Sattelhöhe langsam Angst, dass er mal die Rolle vorwärts macht.
> Das 24L passt direkt perfekt als Nachfolger. Er liebt es. Hab ihm schon ein neues Schaltwerk gespendet, ein RR Shimano 105, das ist deutlich kürzer als das originale Microshift.
> Ich würde die Zwischengröße 20S nicht kaufen, auch wenn der Pimpf erst 105cm ist und 46cm BL hat. Mit der Größe passt man noch prima auf das 16". Vielleicht nach 3 Monate warten, dann aber aufs 20L wechseln. Das "hält" dann länger und 20L geht direkt mit Überdeckung von der Beinlänge ins 24L über. 20S geht von der Beinlänge nämlich nicht direkt in 24S über.


Edit: Der @Flo_Odw. hatte sich verschrieben, meinen Kommentar lasse ich trotzdem mal stehen, da ich auch den späten Wechsel von 16 auf 20L nicht optimal finde:
(Von 16" auf 24"L, das ist aber ein heftiger Schritt. Der Zeitraum, in dem das Kind eine wirklich passende Größe fährt, ist dann doch sehr überschaubar...)
Ich halte 20" für eine extrem wichtige Größe und sehe große Vorteile im frühestmöglichen Wechsel auf den nächstgrößeren Raddurchmesser.
Das sehen auch viele andere Eltern so, die Räder mit Rahmengröße S sind daher sehr gefragt und haben einen hohen Wiederverkaufswert.
Und ein "S"-Rahmen kann lange gefahren werden, zu kleine Laufräder werden dagegen schnell wackelig und der Fahrer wirkt dann wie der "Zirkusbär auf dem Dreirad"...
Wenn es irgendwie geht, würde ich die Reihenfolge 16/20s/24s ansteuern und dann mit ca. 135cm Länge auf ein kleines 26"er in den Erwachsenenbereich starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo_Odw. (21. Juni 2018)

Hatte mich verschrieben. Er ging von 16" auf 20L.
Er ist halt auch schon immer eher bei den größten, deswegen direkt das L. Bei einem zierlichen Mädchen macht das S vielleicht mehr Sinn. Aber wie gesagt, das 20S hat eine Lücke zum 24S von der Beinlänge her. 20L auf 24L hat Übergang. Meiner hat halt jetzt einmal das kleine 16" überfahren und jetzt wirds bei den L bleiben.


----------



## Bikelovers (1. Juli 2018)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> Hatte mich verschrieben. Er ging von 16" auf 20L.
> Er ist halt auch schon immer eher bei den größten, deswegen direkt das L. Bei einem zierlichen Mädchen macht das S vielleicht mehr Sinn. Aber wie gesagt, das 20S hat eine Lücke zum 24S von der Beinlänge her. 20L auf 24L hat Übergang. Meiner hat halt jetzt einmal das kleine 16" überfahren und jetzt wirds bei den L bleiben.



Ich überlege derzeit, wann für unseren Sohn der richtige Zeitpunkt ist auf das 16 Zoller zu wechseln...
Derzeit fährt er ein Woom2 (14 Zoll).
Ich würde gerne auf das KuBike umsatteln. 

Er fährt seit erst 2 Monate Fahrrad, das aber spitze.

Wir waren vor einem Monat auf einer Messe, wo wir bei Probefahrten das Woom und Kubike direkt vergleichen konnten...
Das Kubike gefällt mir echt gut, war aber noch sehr knapp (seitdem vermutlich 2cm gewachsen).

Ich halte die Größenangaben von KuBikes doch etwas sehr optimistisch.
Beispiel:
Meine Tochter fuhr dort das 20Small, was gerade so passte. Sie ist 1,10m (angeblich soll es ab 1,05m passen).
Ihr aktuelles Woom4 passt ihr genauso, ist aber ab 1,15m ausgewiesen.
Sprich, beide Räder passen ab 1,10m, werden aber mit 10cm Unterschied ausgewiesen...

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen mit den Größen?
Des Weiteren überlege ich, ob die Automatix-Schaltung Sinn macht oder man sich diese sparen kann?


----------



## KIV (1. Juli 2018)

Automatix ist Geschmacksache, bzw. von der Topographie Eurer Umgebung und Tourenlänge abhängig. (Ich habe allerdings von einem Radbauer gehört, dass  Sram die Herstellung der Naben einstellt..?!)
Mich hat das Mehrgewicht immer davon abgehalten. Für meine Frau wäre das aber super, die schaltet grundsätzlich nie..! 

Dass Kubikes die Einstiegsgrößen recht mutig angibt, ist mir und vielen anderen auch schon aufgefallen - vor allem im Vergleich zu den kompakteren Kania-/Pyrobikes mit deren extrem niedrigen Oberrohr.
Aber vielleicht ist Herr Fischer da auch zu vorsichtig...


----------



## Bikelovers (1. Juli 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Automatix ist Geschmacksache, bzw. von der Topographie Eurer Umgebung und Tourenlänge abhängig. (Ich habe allerdings von einem Radbauer gehört, dass  Sram die Herstellung der Naben einstellt..?!)
> Mich hat das Mehrgewicht immer davon abgehalten. Für meine Frau wäre das aber super, die schaltet grundsätzlich nie..!
> 
> Dass Kubikes die Einstiegsgrößen recht mutig angibt, ist mir und vielen anderen auch schon aufgefallen - vor allem im Vergleich zu den kompakteren Kania-/Pyrobikes mit deren extrem niedrigen Oberrohr.
> Aber vielleicht ist Herr Fischer da auch zu vorsichtig...



Ja, die Automatix-Schaltungen werden eingestellt.
Eigentlich sollte es das 16er auch erst zum 4. Geburtstag im April 2019 geben.
Bis dahin sind die Dinger aber sicher vom Markt...

Wie viel Gewichtsunterschied macht die Automatix denn aus? Das erkenne ich auf der Homepage nicht...
Wir wohnen nahe Hamburg, also zwischen den Harburger Bergen und Altem Land.
Also oft sehr windig ...

Wir hatten die Räder der Kinder mit in Kroatien und der Kleine kam da keinen Berg rauf... Ist jedes Mal abgestiegen und hat geschoben ...

Anbei mal ein paar Fotos von der Messe, damit ihr es von der Größe einschätzen könnt...


----------



## Bikelovers (1. Juli 2018)

Gerade im Prospekt gefunden:
KuBike rechnet die Innenbeinlänge nur mit Zehen auf dem Boden (siehe Eingangstext).

Alle Anderen verwenden doch den vollen Fuß auf dem Boden, oder?


----------



## Flo_Odw. (2. Juli 2018)

Mit den Füßen platt auf dem Boden macht man ja auch nur in den ersten Tagen mit einem neuen Radl. Ich habe dann direkt den Sattel hoch gestellt, sonst kommt der keinen Berg hoch, da der Hebel fehlt.
Das einzige was ich gemacht habe, ich habe die zwei Spacer unter dem Vorbau nach oben gesetzt für das erste Jahr oder so.

@Bikelovers
Passt doch perfekt auf dem Bild mit deinem Kurzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikelovers (2. Juli 2018)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> Mit den Füßen platt auf dem Boden macht man ja auch nur in den ersten Tagen mit einem neuen Radl. Ich habe dann direkt den Sattel hoch gestellt, sonst kommt der keinen Berg hoch, da der Hebel fehlt.
> Das einzige was ich gemacht habe, ich habe die zwei Spacer unter dem Vorbau nach oben gesetzt für das erste Jahr oder so.
> 
> @Bikelovers
> Passt doch perfekt auf dem Bild mit deinem Kurzen.



Na die Füße sind schon noch sehr knapp auf dem Boden (Bild 2) ;-)
Da kommt er maximal mit den Zehenspitzen runter...


----------



## Flo_Odw. (3. Juli 2018)

@Bikelovers 
Warum lässt du ihn das Woom 2 nicht noch ein halbes Jahr fahren? Was spricht dagegen? Er passt doch vermutlich noch gut drauf. Wenn er mit dem einen Berg nicht hoch kommt, schafft er es mit dem Kubikes 16" auch nicht.


----------



## KIV (3. Juli 2018)

Auf dem einen Bild kann man übrigens prima erkennen, warum für Kinder die Bremshebel deutlich waagerechter montiert werden sollten. Die Handhaltung und eigentlich der ganze Arm sieht total unnatürlich aus, weil der Fahrer zu sehr von oben greifen muss.


----------



## Bikelovers (3. Juli 2018)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> @Bikelovers
> Warum lässt du ihn das Woom 2 nicht noch ein halbes Jahr fahren? Was spricht dagegen? Er passt doch vermutlich noch gut drauf. Wenn er mit dem einen Berg nicht hoch kommt, schafft er es mit dem Kubikes 16" auch nicht.



Mir geht's darum, dass auch KuBikes irgendwann die Automatix-Schaltung einstellen wird.
Wäre der Punkt nicht, würde ich entspanmt bis zum 4. Geburtstag warten...


----------



## Flo_Odw. (4. Juli 2018)

Na dann kaufs und stells in den Keller bis es passt. Das Problem an der Automatix ist, dass du auch gebraucht keine Räder damit finden wirst. Das sind wahrscheinlich keine 5%, die damit verkauft werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juli 2018)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Wie viel Gewichtsunterschied macht die Automatix denn aus?


Ziemlich exakt 870gr...
Macht sich auf längeren Strecken in der Ebene aber in der Geschwindigkeit und gefahrenen Strecke positiv bemerkbar..

Hab sie meinem kurzen 2 1/2 derzeit aber erst Mal geklaut, der ist zu draufgängerich und mit der Automatix käme ich zufuß nicht mehr hinterher


----------



## Flo_Odw. (6. Juli 2018)

@Bikelovers 
Ich habe mich wohl getäuscht. Bei ebay Kleinanzeigen stehen sehr viele 16" Kubikes mit der Automatix drin. Hat mich echt gewundert.


----------



## BejayMTB (12. Juli 2018)

Es ist wirklich schade, dass es in Deutschland kein System wie die Hope Academy gibt, wo man die Räder einfach leiht, solange sie passen. Ich habe meinem kleinen seinerzeit ein Kubike 14" gekauft und würde jetzt auf 16" oder 20s wechseln. Aber dieses ständige Kaufen/Verkaufen nervt.


----------



## KIV (12. Juli 2018)

Herr Fischer von Pyrobikes hatte mir mal von solchen Plänen erzählt. Es lohnt sich mE, telefonisch mal dort nachzufragen. Er ist ja ausgesprochen kundenfreundlich und kreativ..!


----------



## donb (24. August 2018)

Bin auch am Überlegen, welches es sein soll.

104cm mit 44cm Beinlänge.

Aktuell stehen zur Auswahl:
- Woom 3
- Islabikes CNOC 16
- Kubikes 16 mit Automatix

Kann mich wirklich schwer entscheiden. Und in der Region Rheintal ist es echt schwer einen Händler zu finden, wer die Bikes hat. 

Finde das Automatix System schon eine gute Sache. Leider gibt es das für Woom und Islabikes nicht mehr. Von daher ist Kubikes auch in der Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

